# Őszi-napsugár.



## lalpapa (2007 Március 9)

Mottó:"Csak azt tegyük ami,magunknak és környezetünknek a lehető legjobban megfelel!"
Mondjuk el a gondolatainkatrózában vagy akár versben.
Csodálkozzunk el a természet szépségein.
A müveken és alkotásokon.
Ha jól esik sétáljunk,kirándúljunk.
Vigyázzunk magunkra és egymásra is!

A CÉL:"Fenntartani a test töretlen egészségét,
a szellem állandó élénkségét és nyugalmát és 
megőrízni ezeket a késő öregségig,amikor betegség és küzdelem nélkűl a test és a lélek búcsút mond egymásnak."
/van Boerhaave,XVIII.sz./


----------



## lalpapa (2007 Március 9)

*Az óriás nap képe.*

Az óriás nap képe elfér 
Egy harmatcsöppben,hogyha tiszta. 
Ágaskodó,hánykódó tenger 
Egy sugarát nem adja vissza. 

Tanulj az égi,szende gyöngyharmattól! 
Csak egynek add át szerető szived. 
Lehetsz egész világé,ámde abból 
Egészen semmi sem lesz a tied.
/Vajda János./


----------



## lalpapa (2007 Március 10)

*Nevessetek velem.*

Egy ,,szöszi" naplójából
Szeptember 1. Most naplót írok. Szerettem volna ideírni, hogy mikor kezdtem bele, de hiába kérdezgetem már reggel óta az emberektől, hogy hány óra van, mindig mindenki mást mond! Úgyhogy csak annyit mondhatok, hogy a sárga színű kör nemrég ment le, és felment az ezüstszínű. (Beesteledett) 

Bár hétfő van, jól telt a napom. Egész reggel egy jó viccen röhögtem, aminek végre leesett a poénja. A Béla mesélte pénteken. 

Kicsit fáradt voltam, mert tegnap videót néztünk. Már eleve későn kezdtünk bele, mert tök sokáig tartott összeszedni 19 embert, meg alig fértünk el a lakásban. De muszáj volt ez, mert a filmre rá volt írva, hogy 18 alatt nem ajánlott. 

Szeptember 4. Ma vezetni tanultam. Amikor beültem az autóba, nagyon felháborodtam, mert ott 3 pedál volt, nekem meg 2 lábam van.

Ma kiderült, hogy terhes vagyok. Ikreket várok. Ezt onnan tudom, hogy két terhességi tesztet vettem és mind a kettő pozitív lett. Nem is volt olyan gáz a terhességi teszt, azt hittem, hogy nehezek lesznek a kérdések. 

Szeptember 11. Ma a férjem otthon hagyta a mobilját. Felhívtam őt, de csak a hangposta jelentkezett. Hagytam neki üzenetet, hogy jöjjön haza a mobilért.

A mai nap csupa bosszúság ért. Egyrészt 3 órát álltam a mozgólépcsőn, mert áramszünet volt a plázában. Aztán amikor a főnök hivatott, nem tudtam bemenni. Ugyanis ki volt írva az ajtóra, hogy "HÚZNI". Én mondtam is, hogy "húúú", de az ajtó nem nyílt ki. 

Szeptember 16. Borzasztó! A barátnőmet, aki szintén világos hajszínű, megcsalta a pasija. Szegény, amikor le akarta lőni a fickót, annyira elérzékenyült, hogy a fegyvert saját magára fogta. A fazon mondta neki, hogy ne lőjön, mire azt válaszolta: nyugi, te leszel a következő. De aztán mégse halt meg, inkább beiratkozott egy reinkarnációs tanfolyamra. 
- Egy vagyonba került, de hát egyszer élünk! - mondta. 

Szeptember 25. Ma kaptam ajándékba két vasgolyót, de az egyik elveszett, a másikat meg elrontottam. Sajnos a kifestőimet már mind kiszíneztem, ezért a férjem adott egy lapot, aminek mind a két oldalára rá volt írva: "Fordíts!" Ezzel elment a délután. 

Szeptember 30. Ma akartam venni egy miniszoknyát, de az eladó közölte, hogy az egy öv. 
Megkérdezte az egyik ismerősöm, hogy: - Mennyi az évi fizetése? 
- Sajnos, nem ismerek semmiféle Évit. Ma egyébként akartam névjegykártyát csináltatni. A pasas a boltban mutatott egy csomó mintát, de nem jó, 
mert nekem olyan kéne, amin az én nevem van. 

Október 1. Már egy hónapja írom a naplómat. Gyötör a kíváncsiság, hogy vajon érdekli-e az embereket egy szöszi naplója? Amíg ez kiderül, addig elkezdem kiszínezni a vadi új kifestőmet. Mindenkit puszikál: Szöszi


----------



## lalpapa (2007 Március 10)

*Boldogság.*

"Hát legyen szerencséd,hogy jó lehess!
Legyen tapasztalatod,hogy erős légy!
Legyen elég fájdalmad,hogy emberséges lehess!
Legyen annyi reményed,hogy boldog lehess!"


----------



## lalpapa (2007 Március 10)

*Egy életed van.*

"Álmodd azt,amiről álmodni szeretnél,
Menj oda ahová eljutni szeretnél,
Mert csak egy életed van és egy lehetőséged ahoz,
hogy azt tehesd amit szeretnél!"


----------



## lalpapa (2007 Március 18)

*Kisértés!*

Nagyon boldog ember voltam. Már több mint egy éve jártunk imádott barátnőmmel, és el is határoztuk, hogy összeházasodunk.
Csak egy dolog aggasztott.... A gyönyörű szép húga...
Jövendőbeli sógornőm 22 éves volt, nagyon szűk mini szoknyákban járt és legtöbbször melltartó nélkül. Rendszeresen lehajolt amikor a közelemben volt, s így mindig csodálatos látvány tárult elém. Biztosan szándékos volt, mert sosem csinálta más előtt.
Egy napon, a hugica hívott, és megkért, hogy menjek át leellenőrizni az esküvői meghívókat. Egyedül volt, mikor megérkeztem, és azt suttogta, hogy olyan vágyat érez irántam, amit nem tudott leküzdeni.
Azt mondta, szeretne velem szeretkezni, csak egyszer mielőtt megházasodom és elkötelezem magam a nővére mellett.
Meredten figyeltem, ahogy felmegy a lépcsőn. Amikor felért, lehúzta a bugyiját és ledobta rám a lépcső aljára. Egy pillanatig ott álltam, majd megfordultam és kivágtattam a bejárati ajtóhoz.
Kinyitottam, majd a kocsimhoz rohantam .... Körös-körül ott álldogált az egész jövendőbeli családom, mind tapsolva!
Apósjelöltem könnyes szemekkel ölelt át és mondta:
- Nagyon örülünk, hogy átmentél a kis tesztünkön! Nem is akarhatnánk nálad jobb férfit a lányunknak. Üdvözlünk a családban!
Tanulság:
- Mindig a kocsiban tartsd az óvszert!


----------



## lalpapa (2007 Március 19)

*Barátságról.*

Van barátod? Nem felszínes barátnőre, haverra gondolok, nem arra, akivel néha összejössz fecsegni - hanem arra, aki meghallgat. És akit te is meghallgatsz. Arra, akit éjjel háromkor föl lehet kelteni
- Te, bajban vagyok, segíts! És ő negyed négykor már ott van nálad.
Barát az, aki előtt nincsenek titkaid.
Akitől nem kell tartani, akiben megbízol - akivel, ha együtt vagy, úgy érzed, hogy nem vagy egyedül. És repül az idő. Észre sem veszed, mert ha együtt vagytok, valami időtlen jóérzés tölt el- mintha melegebb lenne a levegő s otthonosabb a hely, ahol ültök.
Barát az, akire figyelsz , mert fontos számodra a sorsa. És aki figyel rád, mert fontos számára a te sorsod.
Barát az, aki megért - s akit mélységesen megértesz.
Nem tudtok egymásnak hazudni. Túl közel van. Mintha magaddal beszélnél.
Mert a barátság a legmagasabb szeretet-forma. Ne hidd, hogy túlzok!
A Bibliában Isten azt mondja Mózesnak: "Úgy szóltam hozzád, mint a barátomhoz." És Jézus azt mondja tanítványainak: "Nem úgy szóltam hozzátok, mint a szolgákhoz, hanem mint a barátaimhoz." Vagyis hogyan? A lehető legközelebbről. Olyanokhoz szól így valaki, akikkel lelkileg rokon. Apám, anyám, gyerekeim gondolkozhatnak, érezhetnek másképp, mint én. Attól még jó szüleim és jó gyerekeim lehetnek. De a barátom nem.
Barátom csak az lehet, aki a legmélyebb szinten együtt rezeg velem. Mert ez több mint a vérségi vagy bármiféle érzelmi kapcsolat. Ez valami olyan sejtelem, mintha egy helyről jöttünk volna, s ezért a barátom számomra a világon a legismerősebb ember.
A családomat nem én választom. De a barátomat igen.
És még valakit: a férjemet vagy a feleségemet. Őket is választjuk.
De azt tudnod kell: ha csupán a szerelem vagy bármiféle vonzalom választ ilyenkor társat, s nem látod meg párodban a barátodat is nem lesz jó házasság. Egy barátság születése mindig együtt jár azzal az érzéssel, hogy találkoztunk már valahol. Azért választjuk éppen őt, mert közel van hozzánk és ismerős. És a másik ki nem mondott gondolat: ezért az emberért én mindenre képes vagyok. "Az szeret igazán, aki életét adja a barátaiért." Ez a jézusi mondás manapság sajnos, ritkán, rendszerint csak a hollywoodi filmekben fordul elő. Mégis ez a barátság mértéke. A valódi költészet és az ősi mítosz éppúgy tud erről, mint az olcsó westernfilmek, hogy az áldozat elválaszthatatlan a barátságtól.
Jól tudják ezt a gyerekek, hogy a barátjuknál nincs fontosabb ember a világon. Mérhetetlen sok időt tudnak barátaikkal eltölteni, anélkül, hogy az idő múlását észrevennék. Mert otthon vannak egymásban, s érzik, hogy nincs boldogítóbb, mintha ők együtt vannak. "Megint a barátoddal csavarogtál! " Az ilyen szülői korholás mögött mindig egy igazi barátság sejthető.
És ha ezt a barátságot próbára teszi a szülői szigor, és dönteni kell a gyereknek, kihez legyen őszintébb, apjához vagy a barátjához, biztos, hogy a barátját választja. Tudod, miért? Mert közelebb áll a lelkéhez. Vagyis jobban szereti. Akinek megnyílunk, azt szeretjük. S ez kölcsönös. Lehet, ha apám megnyílna előttem, őt is jobban szeretném. Sokféle vonzalom, egymásba kapaszkodás van a világon. Sokféle összetartás és szeretetérzés. De az ember által átélhető legmélyebb szeretet: a barátság.
Azért idéztem az Ó- és Újtestamentumot, hogy lásd: az egész hitvilágunknak ez a szó az alapja. Ma már csak kevesen tudják: ha imádkozunk, a barátunkkal beszélünk! Azért hallgat meg, mert a barátunk. Szó sincs itt áhítatról, térdre borulásról, égre fordult szemekről- ezek mind baráttalan állapotok.
A barátom ott van mellettem. Egészen közel. Érzem. Ismerem. Szeretem.
Neki mondom el először a titkaimat - s csakis rá hallgatok, mert tudom, hogy ismer. És szeret engem.
Egész életemben arra törekedtem, hogy a feleségemnek és a gyerekeimnek a barátja legyek. "Lépjünk túl a szerepeinken, gyerekek, és mondjátok meg őszintén: mi van veletek? Tekintsetek engem barátnak, és hallgassátok meg, mi van énvelem!"

Müller Péter


----------



## lalpapa (2007 Március 19)

*Úton.*

Az ember azzá válik amivé válni akar ...

Halad az úton, ha tud róla ... ha nem ...

Valakié .... lenni ... vágyni ... érezni ... létezni ... megérteni ... megérni ...elérni ... hozzá!


----------



## hjaniko (2007 Március 20)

*barátság*

Aki azt mondja, rengeteg barátja van, az valószínű felszínes ember és téved. Igaz barát nagyon kevés van, de időtállóbb az ilyen barátság az aranynál, s többet is ér nála. 1981-ben kerültem egy alföldi diákváros főiskolájára. Az udvarra lépve azonnal észrevettem egy lányt. Sokan álldogáltak egy platánfa alatt, de csak őt láttam szinte. Mintha már várt volna rám. Középtermetű volt, félhosszú, barna haja kissé kócos, szélborzolta okos, tiszta, zöldes szeme azonnal megkapott. Ő volt Ági, egyetlen igazi barátnőm. Négy évig elválaszthatatlanok voltunk, utána, bár mindkettőnknek családja lett, továbbra is minden nyáron találkoztunk. Azóta is, ha leehet, nyaranta meglátogatjuk egymást.Gyakrabban, sajnos nem megy, mert az ország két különböző "csücskén" lakunk. Mindig ott tudjuk folytani a beszélgetést, ahol legutóbb abbahagytuk. Közben felnőttek a gyerekeink (mindkettőnknek két lánya, egyetemista valamennyi). A lányaimnak csak azt kívánom, találják meg- az igaz szerelem mellett - ők is az igazi barátságot, amely legalább olyan fontos, mint az előző...


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Március 20)

Terry Bisson - Nyomd le Annát


ÜDVÖZÖLJÜK A GYORSPÉNZTÁRBAN
1342 FIÓK
A VÁROS MINDEN PONTJÁN
ILLESSZE BE A KÁPÉKÁRTYÁT

Köszönöm
Adja meg a kápé-számát

KÖSZÖNÖM
VÁLASSZA KI A SZOLGÁLTATÁST
BETÉT
KIVÉT
EGYENLEG
IDŐ

- Idő?
- Mi a baj, Em?
- Mióta csinálnak ezek az izék időt?
- Talán valami új. Csak vedd ki a kápét, mert már nyolc perc múlva fél hét, és el fogunk késni.

Kivét
KÖSZÖNÖM
KIVÉT ALAP
TAKARÉK
CSEKKSZÁMLA
HITELKERET
EGYÉB

Csekkszámla
KÖSZÖNÖM
KÉREM, ADJA MEG A KÍVÁNT ÖSSZEGET
20 DOLLÁR
60 DOLLÁR
100 DOLLÁR
200 DOLLÁR

60 dollár
60 DOLLÁR EGY MOZIRA?

- Bruce, gyere csak ide! Nézd már ezt!
- Emily, négy perc múlva fél. A film fél hét után hat perccel kezdődik. 
- Honnan tudja az automata, hogy mi moziba megyünk?
- Miről beszélsz? Most mérges vagy, Em, mert neked kell kivenni a pénzt? Én tehetek róla, ha a gép megkajálta a kártyámat?
- Semmi gáz. Megpróbálom még egyszer.

60 dollár
60 DOLLÁR EGY MOZIRA?

- Már megint azt csinálja.
- Mit?
- Bruce, gyere csak ide! Ezt nézd meg!
- Hatvan dollár egy mozira?
- Veszek ki a vacsorára is. Ez végül is az én születésnapom, még ha nekem is kell megszervezni az egészet. Arról nem is szólva, hogy a cechet is nekem kell állnom.
- Hát ez nem igaz. Most mérges vagy, mert a gép megkajálta a kártyámat.
- Felejtsd el! De honnan tudta az automata, hogy moziba megyünk?
- Emily, egy-perc múlva fél. Nyomd már le a Végrehajtót, és menjünk.
- Oké, oké.

KI AZ A FICKÓ AZ ÓRÁVAL?
BARÁT
FÉRJ
ROKON
EGYÉB

- Bruce!
- Emily, fél van! Vedd már ki azt a pénzt, és menjünk!
- Most meg rólad kérdez.
- Fél múlt egy perccel!
- Oké!

Egyéb

- Bocs, nem haragusztok, ha...
- Figyelj, haver, valami gubanc van a géppel. Ha annyira sietsz, ott lent az utcában van még egy automata.
- Bruce! Mért gorombáskodsz?
- Ne fáradj, már elment!

BOLDOG SZÜLETÉSNAPOT, EMILY
OPCIÓK
BETÉT
KIVÉT
EGYENLEG
IDŐ

- Honnan tudja ez, hogy szülinapom van?
- Jézusom, Em, nyilván bele van kódolva a kártyádba, vagy ilyesmi. Már négy perccel múlt hét, és pontosan hét perc múlva... mi a franc ez: Idő?
- Ezt próbáltam elmondani neked.
- Le ne nyomd!
- Miért ne?

Idő

KÖSZÖNÖM
ADJA MEG A KÍVÁNT OPCIÓT
FELHŐS ÉS HIDEG
DERŰS ÉS ENYHE
KISEBB HAVAZÁS
KISEBB ESŐ

- Ne játssz már, Em!

Kisebb eső

- Eső? A születésnapodon?
- Csak egy kis eső. Látni szeretném, működik-e. Egyébként is moziba megyünk.
- De nem fogunk menni, ha itt leragadunk.

TÖKÉLETES MOZIIDŐ
OPCIÓK
BETÉT
KIVÉT
EGYENLEG
PATTOGATOTT KUKORICA

- Em, ez a gép teljesen tropa.
- Tudom. Vajat vajon ad?
- Hat perccel múlt fél. Nyomd már le a Kivétet, és menjünk innen a fenébe! Öt percünk van a filmig.

Kivét

KÖSZÖNÖM
KIVÉT ALAP
TAKARÉK
CSEKKSZÁMLA
HITELKERET
EGYÉB

- Bocs, de nem a Bűnök aranypalotáját akarjátok megnézni?
- A fene! No nézd, ki van itt már megint!
- Pont most voltam a moziban, és az újság rosszul írta az időt. A pénztáros azt mondta, hogy háromnegyed hétkor kezdődik. Úgyhogy van még kilenc percetek.
- Azt hittem, elmentél a másik automatához.
- Ott sor van, és nem akartam kint ácsorogni az esőben.
- Esőben! Bruce, nézd!
- Csak egy kis eső. De a jó ruhámban vagyok.

Egyéb

- Emily, fél múlt hét perccel, és te az Egyebet nyomkodod?
- Nem vagy rá kíváncsi, mit tud még a gép?
- Nem!

KÖSZÖNÖM
VÁLASSZON EGYÉB SZÁMLÁT
ANDREW
ANNA
BRUCE

- Ki a fene az az Andrew és Anna? És honnan a nyavalyából kerül ide az én nevem?
- Azt mondtad, hogy a gép megkajálta a kártyádat.
- Az egy másik gép volt.
- Bocsánat. Anna az én menyasszonyom. Legalábbis volt. Olyasféle. Annak gondoltam.
- Már megint beledumálsz?
- Várj! Akkor te...
- Andrew vagyok. Andrew P. Claiborne III. Te meg nyilván Emily. Ő meg...
- Ő Bruce. Ne haragudj, hogy egy kicsit bárdolatlan.
- Bárdolatlan!

Bruce

- Hé, Emily, ez az én számlám! nincs jogod a Bruce-t nyomkodni!
- Miért nincs? Azt mondtad, hogy te akartad fizetni a mozit és a vacsorát, de a gép megkajálta a kártyádat. Csak hadd menjen.

HADD MENJEN, EMILY
ADJA MEG A KÍVÁNT ÖSSZEGET
20 DOLLÁR
60 DOLLÁR
100 DOLLÁR
200 DOLLÁR

60 dollár
SAJNÁLOM, ELÉGTELEN FEDEZET. KÍVÁNJA MEGPRÓBÁLNI A 20 DOLLÁRT?

20 dollár
SAJNÁLOM, ELÉGTELEN FEDEZET. KÍVÁN EGYENLEGET?

- Nem!

Igen

BRUCE EGYENLEGE 11 DOLLÁR 70 CENT
MEGLEPETT?

- Hogy meglepett? Dühös vagyok! Szép kis szülinap! Annyi pénzed sincs, hogy befizess egy mozira, nemhogy vacsorára! És hazudtál!
- Bocs, ma van a születésnapod? Nekem is!
- Te maradj ki ebből, Andrew, vagy hogy a fenébe hívnak!
- Ne légy közönséges, Bruce. Abszolút minden joga megvan, hogy boldog születésnapot kívánjon nekem.
- Nem neked kíván boldog születésnapot, hanem az én életembe pofátlankodik bele.
- Engedd meg, Emily, hogy nagyon boldog születésnapot kívánjak neked.
- Melyhez hasonlókat neked is, Andrew.
- Még egy ilyen hülyét.

NE SZITKOZÓDJÉK, KÉREM
KÍVÁN EGYÉB EGYENLEGET?
BRUCE
EMILY
ANDREW
ANNA

- Anna a barátnőd?
- Volt. Pont ma lécelt le.
- De borzasztó! A születésnapodon! Pontosan tudom, mit érzel!
- Hát ti totál hülyék vagytok mindketten!

NE SZITKOZÓDJÉK, KÉREM
EMILY ÉS ANDREW
HADD HÍVJAM MEG ÖNÖKET
SZÜLETÉSNAPI VACSORÁRA ÉS MOZIBA

- Száz dollár! Ide nézz, Andrew!
- Azt mondja, hogy legyünk a vendégei. Vedd el, Emily!
- Szólíthatsz Emnek.
- Hát ez nem igaz!
- Jó lesz, ha sietünk. Bocs, Bruce, öreg haver, mennyi az óra?
- Három perc múlva háromnegyed. Hülye!
- Ha szaladunk, még elkaphatjuk a háromnegyed heteset. Aztán mit szólnál a Rongyláb Petihez?
- Én a texmexburgert szeretem!

TÁVOLÍTSA EL A KÁRTYÁT, KÉREM
OKVETLENÜL KÓSTOLJÁK MEG
A FEKETE FÁNKOT

- Hát ti mind a hárman hülyék vagytok! Ez nem igaz. Hát nem elmegy vele!

ÜDVÖZÖLJÜK A GYORSPÉNZTÁRBAN
1342 FIÓK
A VÁROS MINDEN PONTJÁN
NE RÚGJA A GÉPET, KÉREM

- Menj a fenébe!

ILLESSZE BE A KÁPÉKÁRTYÁT

- Az anyád

GYERÜNK, BRUCE
MIT VESZTHET?

KÖSZÖNÖM
UGYE, HOGY NINCS IS MEGKAJÁLVA

- Te is tudod, hogy nincs. Hülye.

NE SZITKOZÓDJÉK, KÉREM
OPCIÓK
EGYÜTTÉRZÉS
BOSSZÚ
IDŐ
ANNA

- Bocsánat!
- Jézus, hölgyem, ne verje már az ajtót. Tudom, hogy esik. Egy túrót. Nem engedem be. Ez gyorspénztár, nem éjjeli, mint menedékhely. Ide kártya kell, vagy ilyesmi. Hogy mi?
- Azt mondtam, dugulj el, és nyomd le Annát.

Sóvágó Katalin fordítása​


----------



## lalpapa (2007 Március 21)

*Vers.*

"Mint űzött vad
hánykolódtam a tengeren
Megnyugvást, csodát, 
nem remélve
Az éjszaka égboltja suhintott
le lelkem éjjelére

Vitorlák, tengerek
emberek, hegyek
utak, falak
Nem találtam semmit
és senkit a kék égbolt alatt

Mint űzött vad
igyekeztem hozzád
ezer és ezer éve
Minden elmúlt nyár
eljött tél
Újabb deret vont 
vitorlám testére.

Mint űzött vad
kerestem az utat
Megtaláltam a világot-
de nincsen senkim 
e csillagok alatt?

Mint űzött vad
indultam hozzád
Hozzád hajtott 
a sejtelem, ösztön
kétség és reménység
Bennem voltál öröktől,
mint múlt, jövő 
és messzi kékség

Hozzád rohantak 
az évek
Hozzád rohantak az utak
ezernyi tenger
és homok 
a rettentő út alatt

Mint űzött vad
igyekszem, rohanok
hozzád
Hogy lelkeddel befogadj,
átölelj
megszentelj, elvarázsolj
és fényeddel
örökké utat mutass."




/



/


----------



## lalpapa (2007 Március 30)

*A vén ligetben*

*Tóth Árpád: A vén ligetben*

*A vén ligetben jártunk mi ketten,*
*Aludt a tölgy, a hárs, a nyár;*
*Hozzám simult félőn, ijedten,*
*S éreztem: nem a régi már.*
*Sebten suhantunk, halk volt a hangunk,*
*S csendes volt a szivünk nagyon,*
*És mégis csókba forrt az ajkunk*
*Azon a sápadt alkonyon.*

*Kezéből a fűre, könnyesen, gyűrve*
*Lehullott egy csöpp csipke-rom,*
*Fehéren és halkan röpült le,*
*Akár egy elhervadt szirom.*
*Szeme rámnézett kérdőn, búsan:*
*(Nincs búsabb szem, mint aki kérd)*
*Ily szomorúan, ily koldúsan*
*Mért hívtuk egymást ide? mért?*

*S mondta, hogy késő már az éj, s ő*
*Megy... mennie kell... s elfutott.*
*Hallottam haló zaját a lépcsőn,*
*S nem tudom, meddig álltam ott.*
*Aztán... le s fel jártam a parkban,*
*Mint aki valakire vár.*
*Gázolt a sarkam síró avarban,*
*S aludt a tölgy, a hárs, a nyár...*
*:444: *

</TD><TD width="1%"></TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%" colspan="3"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=borderhaternokeret width="100%" colspan="3" align="right"></TD></TR>


----------



## lalpapa (2007 Április 12)

*Állati poénok:*

 Miért hunyja be a kakas a szemét miközben kukorékol?
- Mert kívülről tudja a szöveget.

Repül a gólya, csőrében egy öregemberrel.
Megszólal az ember:
- Gólya, most mondd meg őszintén, eltévedtünk?

- Mért lila a Milka tehén?
- Mert szorítja a nyakát a kolomp.

Az oroszlán kölyök egy embert kerget a fa körül. Az anyja rászól:
- Hányszor mondjam, hogy ne játssz az ennivalóval?!

Az agresszív kismalac a meggyfán barackot eszik. Arra megy a nyuszika és megkérdi tőle mit csinál. A malac azt válaszolja:
- Barackot eszek.
- De ez egy meggyfa.
- Nem baj, hoztam.

A sas éppen a szikla tetején áll és el akar repülni.
Odamegy hozzá a farkas.
- Repülhetek veled? - kérdezi.
- Persze, csak lazulj el.
Már a levegőben vannak mikor megkérdezi a sas a farkast:
- Te farkas, tudsz te repülni?
- Nem - mondja a farkas.
- Hú de laza -válaszolja a sas.

A varangyos béka megy az úton. Meglát egy táblát, amire a következő van írva: Okosak balra, szépek jobbra! Morfondírozik a béka:
- Na most akkor osztódjak ketté?

A parkban egymással szemben ül egy sakktáblánál egy ember meg egy kutya.
Odamegy hozzájuk egy másik ember:
- Uram, ez fantasztikus! Ez a kutya tud sakkozni?
- Dehogy tud. Én vezetek öt-kettőre!

- Apu, megnyomhatom ezt a piros gombot?
- Persze.
- Apu, ez megharapott!!
- Hát a nyulak ilyenek...

Hazamegy a svéd gyerek, a kezében egy béka. Odamegy az anyjához és mondja:
- Anya, anya! A béka ki tudja mondani a nevemet!
- Jaj, kisfiam, nem érek most rá ilyesmire.
- De anya, a béka akkor is ki tudja mondani a nevemet.
- Na jól van, mutasd meg!
Erre a gyerek "enyhe" nyomást gyakorol a békára, mire az: BJÖRK!

Két sün megy a sivatagban.
Meglátnak egy kaktuszt.
- Mi lehet ez?
- Szerintem akrobaták!


----------



## lalpapa (2007 Május 20)

*Ne mondj le semmiről!!!*

Ne mondj le semmiről:mert ki amiről lemondott,abban elszáradt.
De kívánságaid rabja se legyél.
Visszafojtott szenvedélyekkel vánszorogni époly keserves,mint
szabadjára eresztett szenvedélyek között morzsálódni.


----------



## lalpapa (2007 Május 20)

*részlet:*

<TR><TD width="98%">Arany J.Toldi estéje/

Őszbe csavarodott a természet feje,
dérrévált a harmat hull a fák levele.
Rövídebb rövidebb lesz a napnak utja,
nagyokat alszik rá midőn azt megfutja.

-részlet-</TD> <TD width="1%"> </TD> </TR><TR><TD width="100%" colspan="3"> </TD></TR>


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

_Stignor István 

Ősz 


Minden arany már, a Napsugár is, 
mely ontotta kincsét egész Nyáron át 
nézd, sok falomb, levél fáradtan hintázik 
az őszi széltől, lehullni, pihenni vágy... 

Piros bogyók csüngnek csontváz-ágon, 
társuk a lomb alig takarja őket 
várják a sorsuk, s egy szeles nappalon 
lehullva földre, adnak új életet... 

Arany tutajként sodródik a vízen 
hajtva a széltől egy árva falevél, 
táplálta anyját rövid kis életében, 
most letette sorsát... tovább már nem remél... 

Szép most az Ősz. Akárha köddel 
érkezik egy hűvös hajnalon, 
s míg fázósan bújunk össze a csípős esőben, 
a Föld készül. Mereng új Tavaszon.... _


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 20)

Francis Jammes 
A HÁZ RÓZSÁVAL LENNE ITT TELI 

A ház rózsával lenne itt teli s dongó darázzsal. 
Vecsernye szólna délután lassúdad kondulással; 
a szőllőfürtök áttetsző kövek ilyenkor, s lassan 
szundítanának benn az árnyékos lugasban. 
Ó, hogy szerethetnélek itt. Tiéd e szív, merész 
huszonnégy évem, gőgöm és egész 
fehér rózsáktól illatos költészetem tiéd; 
és mégsem ismerlek, hiába minden hát, nem élsz. 
Mert azt tudom, ha élnél, vélem élnél, 
velem lennél te itt, velem rejteznél ott a réten, 
nevetve csókolnál, fölöttünk szőke méhek, 
mellettünk hűs patak, s a lombok összeérnek. 
A napfény hullna csak, hallgatnánk, hogy sziszegne, 
mogyorócserje vetne apró árnyékot füledre, 
s már nem nevetnénk, mert kimondhatatlan volna 
szerelmünk, és a szánk némán egymásra forrna; 
s érezném ajkaid pirossán, mily varázslat! 
a rózsát, szőllők jóízét s mérgét a vad darázsnak. 

(Radnóti Miklós fordítása)


----------

